
Demand Media enlists Goldman for IPO - crikey
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/104ddb4e-48ea-11df-8af4-00144feab49a.html
======
albahk
Are they not simply developing within Google's (et al) ecosystem similar to
bit.ly in Twitter's? What happens if search engines evolve slightly or ban
them? With >$300m raised already an IPO simply smells like an attempt for
investors to exit before the whole thing implodes.

